# TDU Problem mit Lenkrad kalibrierung



## FadeOfReality (29. Januar 2009)

Abend,

Ich hab heute ja mein Logitech Formula Force EX bekommen.. 

kalibrierung unter Vista funzt tadellos, Grid is echt geil damit, euro truck sim auch .. keine probs.. 

nur TDU will in der eigenen kalibrierung net ganzen funktionieren..

rechts steuer geht nur in den letzten paar grad der umdrehung.. und links is auch "rechts"versetzt

durchs force feedback setzt sich das lenkrad auch in die falsche /rechtsversetzte) 0 position was echt nervig is..

hat da jemand eine lösung die kalibrierung in TDU selbst (wem is der schwachsinn überhaupt eingefallen? ) zu umgehen

thx


----------



## kalgani (29. Januar 2009)

ich kalibriere das ganze auch nicht in TDU...

hab gerade nochmal reingeschaut.
wo kann man denn den analogsteer kalibieren???

lenempfindlichkeit habe ich beide male 2 rasterpunkte nach links und linearität einen punkt nach rechts...


----------



## FadeOfReality (2. Februar 2009)

@ Mod

hier kann geschlossen werden!

Problemlösung: axis auf taste legen und neu kalibrieren >.<


----------

